

TTY-based group scheduling (the 200+ line linux patch that does wonders) - eerpini
http://lwn.net/Articles/415740/

======
tshtf
Previous discussion:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1910085>

~~~
owyn
I just thought of a feature. Instead of posting a link to a previous
discussion, you should be able to "merge" a new thread with an old one.
Perhaps the new url and post could be added to the previous post, but the
discussion itself would be more "persistent". Sometimes there is more to say,
sometimes the original discussion is worth revisiting, etc.

~~~
eerpini
totally agree, I just reposted this here because I thought this article at LWN
gave a lot more details than the previous ones.

